# Setting up a modem?

## smite

Is there a good guide for  setting up a modem?  I emerged wvdial, but it's giving the /dev/modem not found error.  Then I set the device to /dev/tty and got the modem not responding error.

Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smite,

Depending on your modem, it varies between impossible, for some winmodems, difficult for other winmodems and straighht forward for real serial modems. That includes all external modems.

If you have a real modem, it will be on /dev/tts/N where N is 0 for com1: 1 for com2: etc. These device files may have symbolic links

/dev/ttySN.

If you have an internal modem it can still be a real modem.

What hardware to you have ?

----------

## smite

Thanks for you reply, the modem is a US Robotics 3090.  Windows says its its on PCI slot 5.  I'll try setting the wvdial config to Modem = /dev/tts/5...

----------

## gentsquash

FWIW, on my Gentoo (installed a few weeks ago, by a friend)

`wvdial' finds the modem at device 

```

/dev/tts/4

```

On a related note, I seek some help.  This is probably just a

coincidence, but subsequent to installing Gentoo (I ran SuSE 8.0

previously), I have had a serious problem of the modem NOT

relinquishing the telephone line.  

What typically happens is that something disrupts my connection,

and no data is being passed (I test this with `ping').  I then

`killall  wvdial' and the process IS indeed killed.  But the modem

still beeeeeps into the telephone line.  I have had cases where I

unplug the modem from the phone line [so the phone becomes 

usable] wait 40 minutes, plug the modem back in, and it is *still*

beeeeping into the phone line.  The only soln I have found is

rebooting the computer.

If it wasn't an internal  (US Robotics) modem, then I would shake

it by its little shoulders.

Can anyone give me a shell-command which forces the modem

back into its quiescent state?  I have tried (these are various

suggestions from friends)

```

   echo "+++ATH0"  >  /dev/modem

   echo "+++ATZ"   >  /dev/modem

   setserial -a -v /dev/modem  hup_notify

   setserial -a -v /dev/modem  hup_notify  ^callout_nohup

   setserial -a -v /dev/modem  ^skip_test   ^callout_nohup

```

but none has worked.  Is there a modem-cognoscento who can help?

----------

## smite

Ok, I set the modem to what I think is the correct device, but wvdial returns "Input/Output error".

 :Confused: 

----------

## smite

the exact text is:

```
--> Warning: section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist in wvdial.conf.

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS4: Input/output error

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS4: Input/output error

--> Cannot open /dev/ttyS4: Input/output error

```

----------

## gentsquash

Is your   /dev/ttyS4  a symlink to /dev/tts/4 ?

----------

## smite

It is.  All the ttyS* give the input/output error, except for ttyS0, which gives:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Warning: section [Dialer Defaults] does not exist in wvdial.conf.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

--> Sending: ATQ0

--> Re-Sending: ATZ

--> Modem not responding.

```

----------

## gentsquash

Here is the o/p from `wvdialconf' on my system ("bob.conf" is a 

dummy name so that I don't change my current "wvdial.conf")

```

%  wvdialconf bob.conf

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 4800 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 4800 baud, next try: 9600 

...

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 4800 baud

...

ttyS4<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

ttyS4<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

...

                    Found a modem on /dev/ttyS4.

bob.conf<Warn>: Can't read config file bob.conf: No such file or directory

Modem configuration written to bob.conf.  ...

```

If your system has the ttyS? symlinked correctly, then

perhaps `wvdialconf' will find your modem.  An overcautious

person might want to first make a copy of his "wvdial.conf", and to

peruse the `wvdialconf' man-page...

----------

## smite

```
blacknblue root # wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf 

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.

Port Scan<*1>: S1   S2   S3   S4   S5   S6   S7   

Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?

Did you configure it properly with setserial?

Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wvdial/

If you still have problems, send mail to wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca.
```

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smite,

All I can find out about a  US Robotics 3090 is that it appears to be a winmodem. This page tells you how to identify it properly.

http://www.usr-emea.com/loc-unkg/popups/s-product-code-unkg.asp.

If you have to take the modem out, post all the numbers off the big black chip (or chips if there are two) too, since Linux drivers relate to hardware rather than manufacturer.

Please preserve the formatting by putting the text in a code block.

Device files /dev/tts/N are for real serial ports not PCI slots.

The output of lspci (emerge pciutils) for the modem may be useful too.

Since its a winmodem, you will need a kernel module.

----------

## smite

lspci says:

```
0000:02:09.0 Communication controller: U.S. Robotics: Unknown device 2f00 (rev 01)
```

I can't find any winmodem option in the kernel, and the ltmodem packages doesnt compile for amd64... should i manully compile or try a binary?  Other than that im running out of ideas.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## smite

From http://freewebhosting.hostdepartment.com/g/gromitkc/winmodem.html:

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Oops, I bought a Winmodem. Will it work with Linux?
> 
> Not without some effort. A Winmodem requires software to emulate the hardware  missing from the modem card. For some winmodems, such as the  3Com/US Robotics Winmodems, this software is only available for Microsoft Windows. For most others, there are groups adapting proprietary drivers to function as "Linmodem" drivers.

 

Does this mean its time for real modem/broadband?   :Wink: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

smite,

You are in luck - maybe. There is some crippleware here http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/index.php

This is your modem ( PCI ID 16EC:2F00 (U.S. Robotics USR5660A (265660A) 56K PCI Faxmodem)).

16EC means US Robotics

2F00 matches the device ID you posted from lspci

There is an emerge for an older full speed version of this driver.

```
emerge hsflinmodem
```

.

Try both.

----------

